# Nikon D800 on sale at Abe's of Maine



## CarlTN (Aug 27, 2013)

Thought I would let anyone who might be interested, know of the current sale. "Loyalty15" gets you the sale price of $2597, and free shipping. I've bought from Abe's before, they seem to be a fine retailer.

I personally won't be buying the camera, but thought some on here might find it interesting (I know some use both Nikon and Canon cameras...etc.). 

I'm sure there have been other sales or prices that have been lower than this, and it's not as if I follow it closely...but I got an email sale flier with this notification, so just thought I would pass it along.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 17, 2015)

Beware of this retailer - the Abe's of old was great, but they went bankrupt and the new owners don't have a good reputation.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 17, 2015)

That's what I heard about Abe's.

But is it just an Internets Tubes rumour or is there some evidence that this is not your Father's Abe's any more?


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 17, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> That's what I heard about Abe's.
> 
> But is it just an Internets Tubes rumour or is there some evidence that this is not your Father's Abe's any more?


If you Google them, you'll see they filed bankruptcy and someone else bought them. Their BBB page rates them as a B, but they have a whole lot of complaints.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 17, 2015)

"B" BBB score is in the basement. Avoid.


----------

